# Angelina Jolie - lipstick - changeling



## Bronzewolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi could someone please tell me what colour lipstick Angelina is wearing in the "changeling"  preferably close to a MAC colour thanx


----------



## kimmy (Nov 30, 2008)

3-D kind of looks like that on me.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks kind of like New York Apple


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like Viva Glam


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kinda looks like Hang Up to me...

This fotd was suppossed to be copying that lipcolor 
http://specktra.net/f166/blacktied-hang-up-118769/


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe reel red ccb applied sparingly and blotted to a stain.


----------

